# 2 dogs sited



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

20th Jan 1pm two very large long haired dogs light coloured, could have been Labs or similar sited in garden and started barking when lights came on then ran off through corner of the garden rang police and Rushcliffe dog warden out of hours who was going out to NG12 1AZ OF Nottingham ring warden on 01159811143 if you think they are yours or me on 07842194632 if I can help


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

The rushcliffe dog warden rang me, to say they know who owns these dogs, and they get out,, can be violent and have killed chickens, the owners have been warned, they will be shot.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

mickyb said:


> The rushcliffe dog warden rang me, to say they know who owns these dogs, and they get out,, can be violent and have killed chickens, the owners have been warned, they will be shot.


I hope they mean they will shoot the owners .


----------

